# 30’s junior toy Corp to Share



## cr250mark (Mar 3, 2018)

I believe this to be a 1930’s junior toy Corp .tricycle
Maybe Garton but by the foot step s assuming JTC.
Did not do to much research on this one. 
Nice patina
Beginning of airflow design
Awesome teardrop footstep design

Wanted to share this for reference.
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 6, 2018)

Pretty sure it's a Garton tricycle. Scroll down this page about 2/3 down to the Garton catalog ad. https://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/

You're right...the rear step pads are similar to what you see on Junior Toy trikes.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 8, 2018)

Cool handlebars!!


----------

